# Teich friert total zu



## Tancho22 (1. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun meine Kois diesen Winter verloren habe, bin ich ständig am Grübeln was ich verkehrt gemacht habe und wie ich nächsten Winter das Sterben der Fische verhindern kann.

Nun hab ich mir überlegt nächsten Winter den Pumpenzulauf vom Filter in den Teich oberirdisch mittels eines Rohres direkt in den Teich zu leiten, damit ein Plätschern wie bei einem Bachlauf entsteht, somit Sauerstoff eingeführt wird und das Zufrieren des Teiches wenigstens an einer Stelle verhindert wird. Was haltet Ihr davon könnte das funktionieren oder gefriert mir das Rohr bei mehreren Minusgraden zu?

Habe im Moment den Bodenablauf geschlossen, den Skimmerzulauf voll auf und ein paar PE-Bälle als Abdeckung. Die Styroporplatten habe ich erstmal entfernt. Die Bälle sind total eingefroren, schätze die Eisdicke auf ca. 3 cm.
Heute haben wir eine Außentemperatur von -7 Grad und eine Wassertemperatur bei 10 cm an der Oberfläche 0,4 Grad...

Wollte erst die Sauerstoffpumpe anmachen, war allerdings gefroren. Wenn die nicht ständig läuft (wenn die nicht ständig läuft bei den Temps gefriert sie mir ein). Und um eventuell 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen, dachte ich mir oben genannte Lösung müsste doch auch funktionieren oder nicht?


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo Tancho,
die Leitung friert Dir bestimmt ein. Ich habe es bei meinem kleinen Teich, der im Winter keinen Frischwasser-Zulauf hat, gerade so gelöst, dass ich auf eine oben liegende Terrasse eine kleine Teichpumpe mit einem Aufsatzrohr gestellt habe, die jetzt durch einen Sprudel für Sauerstoff sorgt und eine ausreichend große Fläche eisfrei hält.

Das wäre in Deinem Fall auch ohne bauliche Änderung so einfach zu lösen.


----------



## buddler (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

moin!
der wasserzulauf durch das rohr wird ein zufrieren durch die ständige bewegung verhindern.allerdings wirst du dir das wasser noch mehr auskühlen,wenn du die rohre und den filter nicht isolierst.
und..........dadurch,dass du im moment den skimmer voll laufen läßt,kühlst du noch weiter runter.
das extrem kalte oberflächenwasser wird durch den filter in die tieferen (wärmeren) regionen eingbracht und verwirbelt.somit wirst du den teich noch weiter runterkühlen.
wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe,hast du nur den boden und den skimmerablauf.durch den bodenablauf holst du dir das wärmere wasser in den filter und kühlst es mit der zeit aus.durch den skimmer holst du dir das kalte oberflächenwasser in den filter und kühlst den teich aus.
beides nicht sehr vorteilhaft.
wenn es sich noch irgendwie regeln läßt,würde ich eine pumpe in ca 40 cm versenken und auf gepumpte version den filter befüllen.somit kannst du wenigstens noch die restliche frostige zeit ohne große temperaturverluste und verwirbelungen überstehen.
für mich kommt in den nächsten jahren nichts anderes mehr in frage als
-- filter aus
-- luftsprudler in ca 40 cm laufen lassen 
und
den fischen eine angenehme winterruhe gönnen.
wenn der teich ausreichend tief ist,wird nichts passieren.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nori (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*



buddler schrieb:


> für mich kommt in den nächsten jahren nichts anderes mehr in frage als
> -- filter aus
> -- luftsprudler in ca 40 cm laufen lassen
> und
> ...



Genau so halte ich es auch - ich hab eine Ausströmer-Platte auf einer Grundplatte (Untersetzer für einen Balkon-Blumenkasten) auf ca. 40 cm Wassertiefe fixiert - dazu habe ich eine Art Flaschenzug zwischen 2 Bäumen durch den Teich gelegt, an dem ich diesen Untersetzer befestigt habe - man kann so auch die ebenfalls darauf montierte Wasserspielpumpe erreichen, ohne immer in den Teich zu müssen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tancho22 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Also einfach den Filter ausmachen und die Sauerstoffpumpe an? Friert mir da die Pumpe im Filter nicht ein wenn sie nicht läuft? 

Der Filter ist bei mir direkt in die Erde eingelassen. Schaut mal bei "Mein Teich und ich". Die Pumpenkammer ist ganz vorn ca. 1 m tief und ca. 40 cm breit. Die Pumpe liegt in ca. 80 cm Wassertiefe.


Das Skimmerrohr befindet sich in ca. 30 cm Tiefe, den oberen Aufsatz hab ich im Herbst entfernt. Naja und der Bodenablauf ist ja jetzt zu.


----------



## Thomas#43 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich lass die Pumpe durchweg laufen, schalte aber den Filter ab. Das Wasser läuft dann nur über meinen "Wasserfall". Den Koi's schein das nichts auszumachen. Ich praktiziere das schon 5 Jahre so und ich hatte trotz 10-15cm dickem Eis noch keinen Fischverlusst. Mein Teich ist übrigens nur 1m tief.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nori (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

@ Tancho22:
Mal dumm gefragt - wnn du deinen BA zu hast, könntest du doch die Filterkammern leeren und dann die Pumpe rausnehmen, oder?


----------



## Tancho22 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

@Nori

Ja das könnte ich schon, aber ist das dann nicht nachteilig fürs Frühjahr wegen dem Anlaufen des Filters, also wegen den Bakterien?


----------



## Nori (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

@ Tancho22:
Bei den Wintertemperaturen ist sowieso nicht viel los in puncto Bakterien.
Du hast doch auch Schwämme in deinem Filter - da geht es doch nach spätesten 4 Wochen mit den Bakterien wieder los - sogar ohne Filterstarter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Egal, welche Technik du wie verbaust: Miß die Temperatur an mehreren Stellen. So kannst du gegensteuern.

Hier habe ich ein Thema eröffnet, wurde aber etwas zerlascht.  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29621


----------



## Ulli (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hi zusammen,

ich mach's wie Nori: Filter aus, Skimmer aus, Luftsprudler und einen schwimmenden Heizstab mit 150 W an, falls mal der Sprudler einfriert. 

Bis Ende Dezember hatte ich den Skimmerkreislauf an, also über Skimmer angesaugt und über Wasserfall wieder eingeleitet, das kühlt das Wasser viel mehr aus und der Wasserfall friert bei s*ukalten Temps mit der Zeit auch irgendwann mal ein. 

Ich habe drei Sensoren für die Temp im Teich und nur mit dem Sprudler konstant um die 4 bis 5 Grad in >1m Tiefe. 

Im Frühjar starte ich die Filter halt neu, ist kein Problem, wenn man früh installiert und nicht gleich voll füttert.

Grüßle Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hi Tancho,
ich bin eher ein fan von "leichter Wasserströmung". Bei unterirdisch verlegter Leitung kann nichts einfrieren, bei unterirdischem Auslauf wird auch die obere Eisschicht nicht mit dem Wasser vermischt, und der Teich zu stark ausgekühlt. Mein Zulauf geht durch's Pflanzenfilter, und das 4°C kalte Wasser tritt in einer Tiefe von 10..40 cm in den Teich. Bislang hat sich's bewährt, und dieser Winter war schon nicht ohne!


----------



## Tancho22 (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

@koifischfan
Mit den Thermometern das ist ne gute Idee habe bis jetzt eben nur das eine in 10 cm Wasserrhöhe.
Geht bestimmt auch mit nem Badethermometer, wenn ichs mit einem Gewicht beschwere und in den Tiefen versenke. Oder ich glaub bei einem Disicounter gibts derzeit ein Digitales für ca. 4 Euro mit Fühler. Da könnt ich dann gleich 2 kaufen eins für die Tiefe und eins für den Filter.

@Ulli und Nori
Also mach ich diesen Herbst besser den Filter und die Pumpe aus. Das Wasser kann ich doch aber drinn lassen oder ist s besser das Wasser abzulassen? Und dann einfach den Sprudler in den Teich..und durchlaufen lassen ohne Zeitschaltuhr da dürfte doch nix eingefrieren oder ?


----------



## Ulli (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hi Tancho,
also ich würde das Wasser aus dem Filter nehmen, das gammelt sonst vor sich hin und wenn es richtig kalt ist, gefriert es vielleicht doch.

Mit dem Sprudler gefriert die Teichoberfläche nicht ganz zu, Zeitschaltuhr benötigst Du nicht - einfach blubbern lassen, Stromkosten sind gleich Null, die Sprudler haben zwischen 2 und 10 Watt Leistung, das ist sehr wenig.  Wenn Du die Sprudlerpumpe innen in's Warme stellst wird sich im Schlauch Kondenswasser sammeln und einfrieren.

Deshalb lieber die Sprudlerpumpe in einer Dose/Eimer  im Freien stehen lassen oder eine leere Wasserflasche aus Plastik als Kondensator in den Luftschlauch mit einbauen.  Dann passt das sicher! Ich kann mal am Wochenende ein Bild von meiner "Installation" einstellen, wenn es interessiert....

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Tancho22 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo Ulli,

klar interessiert mich das und Bilder sind immer gut...man kann eben nur dazu lernen. Habe die Sauerstoffpumpe derzeit auch draußen stehen..gut getarnt und geschützt in einem Vogelhaus...schau mal ob ich am Wochenende auch ein paar Fotos machen kann..

Wegen dem Abstellen des Filters noch mal...kann ich ohne Wasser das Filtermaterial drinnen lassen oder gammelt das dann auch..sauber machen muss ichs ja sowieso vorm Winter..wenn ich das Wasser raus lasse.
Hoffe das funktioniert dann auch mit meinen Zugschiebern..was denkst du?


----------



## Regs (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*



Regs schrieb:


> ...gerade so gelöst, dass ich auf eine oben liegende Terrasse eine kleine Teichpumpe mit einem Aufsatzrohr gestellt habe, die jetzt durch einen Sprudel für Sauerstoff sorgt und eine ausreichend große Fläche eisfrei hält.



Guten Morgen,
warum nicht gleich so? Eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe ist doch optimal dafür geeignet, steht im Wasser und kann nicht einfrieren weil sie läuft. Die schon genannten 40cm Abstand zur Wasseroberfläche sind optimal, so läuft die Installation auch bei mir.


----------



## Nori (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

@ Regs:
Der einzige Nachteil einer Springbrunnenpumpe gegenüber einer kleinen Luftpumpe ist der Stromverbrauch.
Meine kleine Kolbenpumpe läuft mit 16 Watt/Std. - ich denke damit man eine geeignete Strömung mit einer Springbrunnenpumpe erreicht sollte es mindestens eine 2-3000 Liter Pumpe sein - und die läuft bestimmt nicht mit 16 Watt - was sich bei Dauerbetrieb bestimmt stark bemerkbar machen wird!

@ Tancho22:
Vor dem Einwintern die Matten reinigen und in den Keller damit - Filterkammern säubern und leer lassen.

Gruß Noi


----------



## Regs (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo Nori,
bei mir läuft eine 2500 L Pumpe mit 40 Watt, das sind etwa 21 Cent pro Tag. Wirklich arm macht das auch nicht, dafür sprudelt es aber kräftig.


----------



## Nori (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Ich seh das so:
Deine Variante benötigt über den Winter (November bis Ende März mal angenommen) ca. 31 Euro Strom, die Luftpumpenlösung ca. 12 Euro (ich hab mal deine 21 Cent/Kw-Std angenommen - dürfte in Wirklichkeit mit Mwst und Grundabgabe noch höher ausfallen) oder anders: für den Strom den die Teichpumpe pro Tag braucht läuft die Luftpumpe 2,5 Tage.
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!

Gruß Nori,


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hi Eileen,

ich mache ebenfalls mein __ Hel-X und die Matten im Herbst sauber ( Matten rausnehmen und mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen) + lass alles Wasser aus den Tonnen ab. Danach kommen die Matten in die Tonne zurück und bleiben den Winter über dort drinn. Vor dem Filterstart spritz ich die nochmal schnell durch und dann gehts los. Bisher hab ich keine Probleme gehabt.

Die Matten in den Keller zu legen und feucht zuhalten finde ich nicht besonders sinnvoll, da die Bakkis sibeso sterben und die speziellen blauen Matten durch die Kälte draußen auch nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## Nori (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

@pflanzenfreund:
Ich hab nichts geschrieben von "Nass halten" etc. - ich pack halt die Matten in den Keller und meine 3 Filtergehäuse stehen gereinigt in der Garage.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

jeep, Du nicht , aber von anderen ist immer mal wieder so etwas zu lesen


----------



## Tancho22 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Muss ich wenn ich die Matten im Filter lasse, den Filter denn dann abdecken oder ists schlimm wenn der Schnee drauf liegt. Mein Geräteschuppen ist nämlich schon ziemlich voll und außerdem wirklich nicht sehr groß.

Wenn ich ne Bauplane drüberziehe, wegen der Sauberkeit halber, reicht doch bestimmt auch oder nicht?


----------



## fbr (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo Noi,


> Der einzige Nachteil einer Springbrunnenpumpe gegenüber einer kleinen Luftpumpe ist der Stromverbrauch.


Meine verbraucht 5 Watt bei 400 Liter und die reichen doch locker dafür!


----------



## Dodi (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo Eileen,



> Muss ich wenn ich die Matten im Filter lasse, den Filter denn dann abdecken oder ists schlimm wenn der Schnee drauf liegt



Brauchst Du nicht abzudecken. Mach's so wie Ralf, Filtermaterial nochmal kurz abspülen, bevor der Filter wieder befüllt wird.


----------



## Nori (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

@ fbr:
Ja sowas hab ich auch auf dem Schreibtisch stehen als Luftbefeuchter  

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tancho22 (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo IHR,

vielen Dank für eure Tips. Werde das im nächsten Winter mal ausprobieren. Und das Gute daran ich kann noch Strom sparen, wenn ich den Filter ausmache.


----------



## Regs (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Noi,
> 
> Meine verbraucht 5 Watt bei 400 Liter und die reichen doch locker dafür!



*lach*  - ich sehe schon, Ihr seid auf dem Spartrip 
Wenn der Sauerstoffeintrag ausreichend ist, ist das ja auch ok.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Hallo Eileen,

ich hab ja nun diese 203L Regentonnen mit Deckel und finde es schon von Vorteil das da der Deckel drauf ist. Ich würde schon irgendwie abdecken, vielleicht ne OSB Platte unter der Folie damit diese nicht durchhängt oder reinrutscht. Ich denke wenn Schnee oder Regen auf die Matten auftrifft, saugen die sich zusätzlich voll und es könnte trotz geöffnetem Ventil ein Eisklumpen darin entstehen - ob dann was mit der Tonne passieren kann wenn das taut und dann wieder gefrierft (Ausdehnung des Wassers) .


----------



## Tancho22 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

Ja ich denk auch das abdecken besser wäre schon allein im Herbst wegen dem Laub und auch sonst irgendwelchem anderen Dreck..muss ja nicht sein das mein Filter, wenn ich den erst gesäubert habe gleich wieder dreckig wird.

Wenn da was gefriert, das wäre bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm..denk ich...da mein Filter ja gemauert ist...höchstens es bleibt Wasser in den KG-Rohren, die den Filterkammern als Abfluss dienen, stehen und gefriert..nicht das dann die Rohre kaputt gehen...das wäre nicht so gut..weil austauschen kann ich die leider nicht mehr...Mh so ein gemauerter Filter hat schon so seine Nachteile.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teich friert total zu*

 und vorallem ist der meist viereckig - da sind  ein paar kleine *Gammelecken* schon vorprogrammiert

Ich bin sehr froh, dass meine Tonnen immer abgedeckt sind, darüber hängen viele Birkenäste die ganz schön Dreck machen.


----------

